# Hi!



## beginner entomologist (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've been breeding mantids that are local to my area (NY) for about 4 or 5 years. I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and hopefully getting some tropical species of mantid.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, hello again! :lol: Welcome to the forum... glad to have you here. I'm sure you'll be able to find some tropical species. Many members post ads in the classifieds section selling, so you're in the right place to find some mantids.  Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## keri (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome  I'd love to see pics of your mantids!


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  What part of NY are you from?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 23, 2009)

welcome from OHIO!


----------



## jplelito (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome! I saw in your post you are from Buffalo - I grew up near there (Blasdell) but moved out of WNY a bunch of years ago. Glad to see someone else from home.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------

